# Outdoor photoshoot location



## devphotography (Apr 12, 2014)

Can someone suggest me a few good outdoor photoshoot location for a portfolio/fashion shoot. The location should not have issues, and we can peacefully shoot.


----------



## Designer (Apr 12, 2014)

Don't know Mumbai, but look for an upscale scene.  Nice finishes, clean lines, good light.


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice Bistro style restaurant. Old town store fronts. Scenic walk ways etc.


----------

